# Post Your Best of 2007



## fishphoto

These are a few of mine.

Brett


----------



## fishphoto

a couple more...


----------



## MT Stringer

*Here's a few of mine...*

Good idea. I was thinking about a similar post just the other day.
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer

*I forgot about Rocky!*

How could I overlook such a handsome fella! 
Mike


----------



## Charles Helm

I give up!

Great shots.


----------



## Arlon

Brett, I remember the day of the woodpecker.. 
The woodpecker..









motherly love (feral cats)









Friendly anole









First still life









Some infra-red









Some macro... 









Too many to list.. Hope there are more for next year!


----------



## jlatigo

what i like about these is that with the exception of the moon shot they have no processing


----------



## jlatigo

couple more


----------



## Gator_Nutz

A few of mine...


----------



## Arlon

Nice shots James. I've eaten lunch at that little landing at E.L.M. about 500 times.. Wish I still worked over there..


----------



## PuddlePirate

A few from 2007


----------



## PuddlePirate




----------



## PuddlePirate




----------



## Slip

A few of mine.


----------



## Brent

Best is a very relative term....


----------



## trodery

Great photos folks!


----------



## just yakin

Still new to the photograpy hobby but here is some that I have taken with my new Nikon D40. Maybe after I figure this thing out, my pics will look as good as the ones that have been posted.


----------



## jeff.w

You guys are WAY outta my league, but I'll post some favorites I took of my fat cat, Bunky....


----------



## Saltwater Servitude

http://www.texasphotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61701

1, 3, and 4 in that post, despite the lighting being decidedly "organic", i.e. looks like ****.


----------



## rangerjohn

i didnt get to shoot as much as i would have liked this year but here are a few from me.


----------



## nasakid

Here's a few of mine....


----------



## galvetraz

Heres one from 2 sundays ago before the front.


----------



## richg99

*From my Point and Shoot....*










It's hard to choose when you fall in love with every one of them!


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Wow Rich, those are exceptional from a point and shoot. You have a great eye. Here's my faves:


----------



## Dolphin

*Not the best but..*

when looking through the photo's on my laptop - these struck me as funny - Most of my photo's are on my external hard drive on the other computer.


----------



## richg99

Great shots, one and all. It is so darn difficult to choose. Like throwing some of the kids out of the house?????

When I got back into photography (Aug 2006) I didn't think it would permeate my life so much. 15 shots were chosen for part-year 2006, now 30 for 2007...how many for 2008? 

Sheesh, I better get a couple of more hobbies so that I don't have any time free at all!

Ha ha Merry Christmas (belatedly) and Happy New Year...
regards, Rich


----------



## General CoolBro

Was a great year and some real talent was expressed here. Thanks for all the tips and learning experiences.

Keep on doing what you all do in 2008. It will be as fun as we make it.

A few of my favs from 2007. All photos with Sony H9.

Happy New Year all!

GCB


----------



## richg99

Great shots, I especially like the creativity of the "reel" reflection. rich


----------



## wolverine

One of mine. Taken bass fishing one evening.


----------



## richg99

Wolv...great lighting and colors on that one. Frame it and hang it up someplace. Rich


----------



## stargazer

Heres a few of mine.


----------



## KMaryP

Outstanding photos everyone. I've wanted to get into photography for years. After looking at the artwork on this thread, I think 2008 may be my year!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## richg99

KMary... come on aboard. Cameras are ( can be ) inexpensive; processing is on your own computer with many free programs available; printing is for pennies. I can't think of a better pursuit. regards, Rich


----------



## richg99

Starg. Nice shots, thanks for sharing. I like the sunrise/sunset one the best. Rich


----------



## stargazer

Thanks Rich...Those were shot with my old camera......Olympus C-730 P/S. The sunset was at the Grand Cayon shot through the window of the obsevation deck.


----------

